# Marine grease that's "lithium based" vs (White?) Lithium Grease ?



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Trying to find the definitive answer here.

Is there any difference between a marine grease that says it's "lithium based" and a grease that specifically says it is Lithium Grease, or rather White Lithium Grease?

Reason I ask is often on grease discussions for bearings etc as soon as lithium is mentioned there are responses of "don't use lithium grease!", although sometimes they mention White Lithium Grease. Usually because it can damage seals etc, apparently.

However, typical marine greases that I could use with the grease gun on my Nomad are frequently "lithium based" in the small print, but generally are just sold as Marine Grease. Is this okay to use or not?

I note the original Santa Cruz grease cartridges (Sta-Lube) used with the old style grease guns are described as having an aluminium compound, not lithium. Those cartridges are no longer available from Santa Cruz, at least not in the UK and they are not sold in the UK by anyone else.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ur normal lithium grease can't handle any water, it'll wash out etc and ull trash your bearings.

Marine grease (never read the can just know its blue and says marine grease on it) is more or less "water proof". Keeps water out of bearings. Plus its thinner and much less sticky compared to regular auto bearing grease. 

Marine grease is perfect to use, there is a good majority here that doesn't pay the premium for bike specific grease, we just use marine.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive always just used wheel bearing grease, and have never had an issue. Now for my Chris King hubs, I do have their grease as it is super thin, and is about the only thing that works fairly well in their hubs.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

nov0798 said:


> Ive always just used wheel bearing grease, and have never had an issue. Now for my Chris King hubs, I do have their grease as it is super thin, and is about the only thing that works fairly well in their hubs.


The King "Ring Drive Lube" is meant for the ring drive engagement, not the bearings.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've tried just about every lube out there over many years for wheel bearings and I'm coming back to Buzzy's Slick Honey. I'm one of those guys who believes in preventative maintenance and tend to do lubes and such prematurely just to experiment. 

Customfab; you’ve been in the industry for a while…what’s your lubrication preferences?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Customfab; you've been in the industry for a while&#8230;what's your lubrication preferences?


Horses for courses. Grease is so conditions and service interval dependent. For customers that I know service their bike regularly I like the Dumonde Liquid Grease. It's durable enough to get a season of road use out of or a summers worth of MTB. The Slick Honey is a small step up from that in durability. I've got some secretes for time trial and track wheels but it's good for about 50 miles, it's damn fast though. For run of the mill grease I don't see much difference from the major players. Weather you're talking about automotive, white lithium, marine grease, Park poly lube or Mobile One. The only thing that I'm not a fan off is Phil Wood. It is durable, like they claim but it makes pretty much any bearing feel slow. Heaven forbid you put it in a King hub or a Campagnolo BB they won't hardly spin.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You articulated what I failed to say...that "grease is so conditions and service interval dependent." Well said. 

Great Scotts! Someone who appreciates Dumonde Liquid Grease. I love that stuff, but I've never thought of using it on wheel bearings. It works wonders on pivot bearings and difficult to service sealed bearings. I appreciate its ease on things like shifter mechanisms and such. I use it in syringes with 25 gauge needles and you can get it just about anywhere you want it. I have been using Finish Line PTFE dry lube on derailleur pivots, but I should trying Dumonde Liquid Grease. Any opinions or other useful inputs that you like to use this for? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

What about calcium based grease, like Lubriplate? I remember a discussion a long time ago that it works in the presence of water, while other greases separate.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

A great resource for lubrication is BITOG...

Check this link --> Functions of Grease - Bob is the Oil Guy - Bob is the Oil Guy

The MSDS of the product you're thinking of using will tell you what the makeup is, by thickener.


----------

